# Did you guys see the "Second Generation Yao Ming?"



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Following taken from Wikipedia:

Sun Ming Ming ( 孫明明 ) is a Chinese basketball player. He wears size 19 shoes, weighs at least 335 pounds (some sources say as high as 370 pounds[1]), and stands at 7 foot 8 and 3/4 inches - making him one of the tallest living persons on the planet. He is from Harbin, China, in the Heilongjiang province, has played for the Junior Olympic team (U-18) and Daqing club, and came to the United States in early 2005 to train for a possible NBA career. Sun was declared eligible in the 2005 NBA Draft, but was not selected, probably due to the common complaint of his lack of speed and stamina.

It was later determined through medical exams that the cause of his lack of endurance is a benign brain tumor attached to his pituitary gland that is stifling testosterone production. It is also stimulating over-production of growth hormone, a condition known as acromegaly, and will lead to premature death if not removed. Surgery was scheduled for August 31, 2005, but since Sun does not have health insurance, nor enough money to pay for the surgery, it was tentatively re-scheduled to September 26, 2005. Sun's agent, Charles Bonsignore of Passing Lane Sports, has started a fundraiser to raise the necessary funds.[2]. After the surgery, Sun returned to the court and appeared in a match between Ventura College and Southeastern Community College of Iowa, and was signed by USBL team Dodge City Legend at March 30, 2006.

Sun has the mass, height, and shooting ability, to be an NBA player - he can even dunk without leaving the ground. If he were to make it into the NBA, he would be the tallest player ever. But his low energy does not allow him to play hard for more than several minutes, also adversely affecting his court speed. However, it is assumed that surgical removal of the tumor will allow his testosterone levels to increase to normal, thereby increasing his strength, stamina, and speed.

It is believed many NBA coaches will want to draft Sun Ming Ming, seeing the immediate success Jeff Van Gundy had with Yao Ming.

HOLY [email protected]#[email protected]&(%&^)!!!


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh God, not this again.  can we get a lock?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

He looks like all the other players that people say are the next Yao: very tall, very unathletic, very tall, and very asian.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

LMAO..he looks sorry as *hades* :rofl:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

jworth said:


> He looks like all the other players that people say are the next Yao: very tall, very unathletic, very tall, and very asian.


True... True... and False!

LOL... very asian? LOL... I am not trying to stereotype here, but isn't his height not very Asian?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> LMAO..he looks sorry as *hades* :rofl:


LOL... If he looks like Hades, then what does Ha Seung-Jin look like? He's the South Korean playing for the Trailblazers. Actually I think he's in the D-League right now.










:jawdrop:

Hate to say this, but both of them are better looking than Sam Cassell! LOL


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... If he looks like Hades, then what does Ha Seung-Jin look like? He's the South Korean playing for the Trailblazers. Actually I think he's in the D-League right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats wrong...LoL!!

Manute Bol made it to the league..might as well let him(Sun Ming Ming) make it to.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> True... True... and False!
> 
> LOL... very asian? LOL... I am not trying to stereotype here, but isn't his height not very Asian?


lol I didnt really think about it like that. I said the Asian part since every player being compared to Yao is of that descent, but I guess it is true that most of 'em aren't even close to being that tall.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

jworth said:


> lol I didnt really think about it like that. I said the Asian part since every player being compared to Yao is of that descent, but I guess it is true that most of 'em aren't even close to being that tall.


its true alot dont even hit 6 foot, im half asian myself but i think i still got a shot at 6 :biggrin:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Argh, I don't want to hear anything more about him. He's nowhere near to being an NBA player.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> its true alot dont even hit 6 foot, im half asian myself but i think i still got a shot at 6 :biggrin:


Nahs nahs nahs, Asians from Asia don't grow too tall. Unless if they're Asian Americans, they usually are pretty tall, probably because of all the hormone injected type food.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

This guy's old news, but he doesn't need to get off the floor to dunk, that would easily make him the best around the rim defender seeing that he'll only need to stick his hands up and he'll block the ball.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Gotham2krazy said:


> This guy's old news, but he doesn't need to get off the floor to dunk, that would easily make him the best around the rim defender seeing that he'll only need to stick his hands up and he'll block the ball.


he doesn't have the stamina to just stand there for 30+ mins.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

CrackerJack said:


> its true alot dont even hit 6 foot, im half asian myself but i think i still got a shot at 6 :biggrin:


One of my brother's friend (who's asian) is 6'4. When he walked in my house for the first time I was shocked. The guy claims he went to school with Ha Seung-Jin before coming over here.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

jworth said:


> One of my brother's friend (who's asian) is 6'4. When he walked in my house for the first time I was shocked. The guy claims he went to school with Ha Seung-Jin before coming over here.


is he as ugly as Ha? :biggrin:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Stay away from this guy, he is not an real athlete at all. I think he has some growing problem that he is not natually having that height. 
He is really tall, but he can't do you the good you want.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

jworth said:


> One of my brother's friend (who's asian) is 6'4. When he walked in my house for the first time I was shocked. The guy claims he went to school with Ha Seung-Jin before coming over here.


he's korean,right? Many Korean are very tall, actually the average height of Korean is much taller than that of Chinese/Japanese/Vietnamese


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> he's korean,right? Many Korean are very tall, actually the average height of Korean is much taller than that of Chinese/Japanese/Vietnamese


yeah he's korean. that must be it.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Sun Ming Ming makes Ha Seung Jin look like Yao Ming.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> he doesn't have the stamina to just stand there for 30+ mins.


? Did I ever say anything about him playing 30+?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Yao is a stud. None of the Asian players are even close to him in terms of their ability right now.

I think Ha has the size to eventually be a decent backup center but, he will never be a start. Just because Li can do 360 dunks doesn't make him a good player. He better be able to dunk like that at 7'2. The ability is there but again, it will take years for his game to translate to the NBA. Sung Ming Ming would get posterized every possession down the court against any athletic NBA 3 or 4 or 5.

If Yao continues to play with consistency at the same level he did during those final 25 games of the season then the Rockets will make the playoffs even if TMac is in and out of the lineup and "IF" our supporting cast is upgraded.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> Just because Li can do 360 dunks doesn't make him a good player. He better be able to dunk like that at 7'2. The ability is there but again, it will take years for his game to translate to the NBA.


Which Li are you talking about?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Gotham2krazy said:


> ? Did I ever say anything about him playing 30+?


Well, what I emphasized was "stand", I mean he doesn't even have the stamina to just* stand* there for a couple of quarters.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> Which Li are you talking about?


Jet Li


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I never want there to be another Yao..

One of a kind guy, one of a kind skill

NEVAAAA! lol


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Which Li are you talking about?


I was talking about the young kid on the Chinese National Team that everyone thinks we should draft just because Yao knows him.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> I was talking about the young kid on the Chinese National Team that everyone thinks we should draft just because Yao knows him.


 I think you mean *Yi* Jianlian.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> I think you mean Yi Jianlian.


Oops! My bad, there's an L and three I's in there. Yeah, thats the kid.

All of the Asian prospects would benefit from a couple of years playing the the NBDL. Could you imagine the top Chinese National Team prospects playing the same way that Yao played during the final 30 games of the season.

They would actually have a pretty strong team if that were the case.


----------

